

Looking for a webRTC developer - buntee2

i have been working on a product concept for the last 6 months. I have detailed mock-ups of the product down to font and colors and it just so happens that webRTC will be a critical technology component to successful implementation. I am looking for a technical co-founder who is excited about the prospects of real time communication and how a successful implementation can truly open our world.
======
arinsime
I'd be happy to speak with you about the product, we have a lot of WebRTC
expertise. Our company AgilityFeat.com is a custom software development shop
with a specialty in real-time applications. We are also editors of
RealTimeWeekly.com and authors of an e-book on WebRTC at RealTimeWeb.co. You
can contact me at Arin@AgilityFeat.com.

------
buntee2
Please feel free to text me at 202-570-4708

